# Favourite make and model car you've owned



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has had this up yet? My favourite car I've owned, was when there were no fancy touch screes, or infotainment systems, you did have a slot in stereo, you pulled the whole thing out and took it with you. As for the car, it was a VW Polo 3 door coupe on 92 J plate in tornado red. My first new car cost me something like £8,000 even back in 1992.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A 1986 Mini Mayfair. 

Nothing will ever provide the same driving experience or have such road presence. Everyone gave way to the Mini and plenty of little waves too..

Everyone loves a real Mini


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Good question. I'm a complete tart when it comes to cars:driver: but I'm an old (pre-GM) Alfa fanboi at heart.

To date, an old Alfa GT (the 105 series) long fallen victim to tin worm, followed closely by my Alfa Spider and 156 GTA (both going strong).

The GT and Spider have basically the same underpinnings and the wonderful Nord engine. Easy to chuck around country roads and happiest above 4000 rpm. No ABS etc computers, ropy electrics, and requiring real mechanical sympathy to wring out every last bit of performance. What's not to like?

Here's the Spider - sorry, iPhone photos and I can't seem to get to grips with sizing:




























The Spider is a good 10 footer - if you get too close, it is clear that there are several paint defects. I have brought the car back from Italy (where the photos were taken) to get the paint work attended to and the hard top painted.

The 156 has the 3.2 litre Busso V6 engine and 250bhp through the front wheels - completely bonkers!

Pictures follow

I could fall in love with the 4c and new Guilietta, however, given half the chance.

Peter


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

R33 Skyline best car by far for me


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A8 4.0TDI

cheers

Chris


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

By a country mile my 1993 BMW 750i not a day passes that I don't regret selling her and that was back in 2006!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some very special cars liked and loved, thanks for replying people.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a tough one but probably my 2001 Range Rover 4.0 Westminster which was an as new titled former keeper car when I first had it and is the only car I've ever bought back even though it wasn't the same 2nd time around. Wouldn't mind another but I'd like a proper rare one, possibly a very early pre production one or there is an 03 plate on for sale right now and I've never seen an 03 plate P38. The L322's came out on an 02!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me baring in mind I am only 26 - (aged 19) In 2009 I bought a XR3I with a RS turbo engine. It was so fun but due to problems I got rid  Wish I still had it till this day.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My old ur-quattro, the guy i bought it from had bored it out, fitted a bigger turbo and injectors, remapped it etc and it was a proper beast.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My current car. A Little Abarth 595 Competizione... 200bhp in a car that weighs just over a tonne... It surprises a lot of bigger cars, sounds brilliant also.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I think my Alfa 75 was my favourite.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

RWD Sapphire Cosworth - still miss that car


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

06 plate Octavia vRS with a Shark Performance remap. Properly loved that car but I had a company car coming and had to sell it, 

Perfect family transport for me.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Probably my current car. RCZ 200 GT. Handles like a house fly, goes pretty well.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

My Focus Rs Mk1 is my favourite car I've owned so far. I don't use it much anymore, but I won't sell it as I know I'll regret it


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I thuink the car that I miss the most was my dark blue Pontiac Firebird (was only 18 and thought a big V8 was wonderful, but even running on LPG i couldnt keep up with the thirst) 

Another car what gave me unbelieable pleasure was my Ford Mondeo Mk3 TDCI ST, was just a lovely car, amazing drive and plenty of torque. 

Spend a lot more on the cars thereafter, but havent found the same pleasure again..........yet!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's interesting that most choices, with a few exceptions, are older cars. I'm going to continue the trend and although missed a few cars I've owned only ever really regretted selling one.....which was my 1989 MG Maestro Turbo.

Probably why 20 year later I bought another which I will finish restoring and get back on the road one day :lol:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Alfa 156 GTA. I miss this car more than all of them. :



Ben


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm in my mid-60s and have owned lots of nice cars over the years, but the one I liked the most was a 2002 Audi A2 TDI. Not the best car, mind, but my favourite for its personality and sheer ability. A car definitely before its time.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

:argie:That alfa:argie:


----------



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

macca666 said:


> It's interesting that most choices, with a few exceptions, are older cars. I'm going to continue the trend and although missed a few cars I've owned only ever really regretted selling one.....which was my 1989 MG Maestro Turbo.
> 
> Probably why 20 year later I bought another which I will finish restoring and get back on the road one day :lol:


Same hereish, my 2nd car in the 80's was a MG Metro and so many very good memories...
Hankered for an XR2 in Red though. Brother had a P1 impreza and the closest I came to a 'super' car.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Ben1413 said:


> Alfa 156 GTA. I miss this car more than all of them. :
> 
> 
> 
> Ben




Ben,

I see that there is a Selespeed 156 GTA Sportswagon on its way here from Japan according to eBay...second go?

I have the saloon Selespeed GTA and cannot see myself letting it go.

Peter


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

There have been two cars in particular that I have owned and sold and really wish I still had. Both of which are testament to my utterly useless financial judgement. 

The first was a 1961 MGA I had when I was in my teens. I bought it for $800 Canadian (which at the time - 40 years ago - was about £300) and sold it a few years later for about the same amount, rather than have it shipped home to the UK. The second was a 1969 Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV I bought in my early twenties for £395 and sold it for parts after it wad rammed by a Morris Marina (how embarrassing) as I did not have the cash at the time to have it repaired. I look at what both these cars would be worth now and weep!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Loved my series 2 escort rs turbo.
But to be honest the best vehicle i owned was a £400 escort diesel van. The windows were held up with expanding foam and the paint was matt white. 😂😂
Thrashed it everywhere, drove it across fields. Generally abused it.

Fitted big fat alloys that had so many digs in them they were almost dangerous. From that point on it handled amazingly well so never slowed down much on corners but everyone would then catch up on the straights.

I loved my van so much when it failed mot on welding i scrapped it and then went and bought another identical white escort van and put the knackered alloys on it and continued having fun.
Only sold it because i started a family and needed more seats. 
Me and my van. Happy days😊

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Our RS250 (chopped in against the A5, worst mistake of my car owning life) - Such a joy to drive, was my fav until the M240i turned up!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

1989 lancia delta integrale 16v

For the type of driving I do, the roads I use most of the time, it was just perfect. Small, nimble, and an amazing ability to slingshot you out of a bend as soon as you could see the exit was clear.

It was chipped to 260bhp / 260lb/ft so wasn't a rocket ship in a straight line, but with snappy gearing and a lag.. lag .... whooosh power delivery it never felt lacking and had bags of character.

Mine was a cheap, thoroughly used and abused example, which I more than had my money's worth out of before it was too far gone to save and I broke it for more than I paid for it.

If I had the money I'd have another without a moments hesitation. Shame prices have been caught up with the rest of the classic car bubble.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Morris 1000 in 1968 and a Bedford cf van


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Not quite as new as "some on here but I loved this car, went like stink, often beat cars with bigger engines but didn't like to stop or go around corners, now rarer than rocking horse poo!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

for me it's the Ford Fiesta ST mk6, this was the car that got me into the car scene, detailing and everything else about cars as i had 0 interest before buying my first one. i like them that much i'm currently on my 3rd and all have been in Performance Blue  might be nothing special to most but this will always be a car i have a soft spot for!

here are my 2nd & 3rd ST's


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had many favourites over the years for different reasons but one stands out ..

1976 Mini Clubman 1275GT in Bronze with webasto roof all original right down to Dunlop Denovo tyres  ... loved it and it was my first "decent" car after many bangers ... paid £1000 for it and looking at prices I wish I still had it


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Civic CRX Transtop, U.K. Spec.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

My MK1 Volvo C70 2.4 Turbo convertible (not the T5) - loved that car. Only sold it because the roof was leaking and after spending £600 it still wasn't fixed.

The ride was crap just one up but it looked amazing (to my eyes) and I really miss having a convertible.

I did replace it with a Mk7 Fiesta Titanium 1.6 and I have to say that is my 2nd favourite...even more so than my old Fabia VRS, and that surprises me.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mas to be Renault Clio Mk3 RenaultSport for me, gutted to sell it. actually chocked up when I sold it :'(


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

My current car 2015 Golf GTD bought not leased!! and tweaked to my taste,chipped, lowered, de badged,twin wheel barrow ceramic coated exhausts,uprated rear arb,drives and handles superbly,i work away and i still love opening the garage door when i get home!!

The question is do i replace it at three years or enjoy tweaking it for another couple of years until the mark 8 golf comes out or until i can afford an M2!!!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Harry_p said:


> 1989 lancia delta integrale 16v
> 
> For the type of driving I do, the roads I use most of the time, it was just perfect. Small, nimble, and an amazing ability to slingshot you out of a bend as soon as you could see the exit was clear.
> 
> ...


Oh my pure car porn,one of these would be in my dream garage....so jealous!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

rob267 said:


> Loved my series 2 escort rs turbo.
> But to be honest the best vehicle i owned was a £400 escort diesel van. The windows were held up with expanding foam and the paint was matt white. 😂😂
> Thrashed it everywhere, drove it across fields. Generally abused it.
> 
> ...


Reading this made me chuckle lol. Having a car/van that you can abuse and not care is always going to be good fun :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

It was fun for sure. Still look on ebay for a escort vans now. 😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bought it back in 2007 just before prices went a bit nuts, great little cars, mine needs work so isn't currently on the road, planning a full, mechanical rebuild and a more modern power plant.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If I am honest probably my 1st car, it was a white Toyota Corolla GTI, loved it to bits and was gutted when it got totalled 

Looked a bit like this one:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to buck the trend and say my current car. Alfa 159.
Although my 172 cup was the nicest colour.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

My old r33 gts-t skyline (gtr replica)









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Honestly, my current trusty old Peugeot 206 2.0HDi had it for nearly 10 years and it just goes on and on and we just seem to love it. Probably sentimental reasons.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

You will all Laugh BUT Best Car I've had. Should that be had the most fun in.
Citrone Dyan6 mine was a Dyan9 as I turned the number over. Roll Back Sun Roof, front to back. Full Removable Back Seat, 600cc engine.
what more could you ask for ha ha


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

By far the best and most comfortable car I have owned was a Citroen cx 2400 pallas .:car:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

NeoEvo8 said:


> My old r33 gts-t skyline (gtr replica)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate just missing the rear arches


----------



## Dee55 (Apr 7, 2017)

2001 7 series - awesome car! Sold it with 219k miles lol

But best by far was the 840. Estoril blue. My dream car. Prices have shot up in the last couple of yrs. Just didn't have the space or would have kept her.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Some may raise their eyebrows at this but stick with me. Back in 2004 I needed something large, inexpensive and reasonably cheap to run. I ended up with a P-reg VW Passat GL estate with a 1.9TDI engine (the 90hp one, not PD) in metallic Dragon Green. Now it was no looker in the classic sense, not particularly fast, and the gearbox had a very short first and second (presumably for towing) which meant that it was tricky to drive smoothly at lower speeds. But the comfort was unmatched for long journeys, and although it rolled quite a bit it handled tidily around bends. And given it was only about 1250kg, once you got the hang of the torque curve and the gears (cable operated shift so rather vague!) you could really push on, which made driving it well and smoothly quite the challenge.

It took me and various mates on many trips around the UK, never let me down and always returned really good fuel economy, never less than 50mpg on a run (which goes a long way with a 70 litre tank!)

Eventually a variety of issues (dodgy drivers side window regulator, unknown water ingress, failing central locking, miscellanous suspension knocks and bumps) meant it became a stop gap for my parents when their car unexpectedly failed, and then got traded in for a measly £200 when my Mum bought her current Jazz. It had averaged £1000/year in repair and maintenance over my 7 year ownership, and realistically I should have gotten rid long before. But it just goes to show the cars you end up really liking aren't necessarily the "nice" ones, but the ones that have character, and accompany you on the adventures you'll always remember.

The MOT records say it wasn't taxed after November 2015, and the MOT expired in March 2016, so I suspect it's gone to the giant scrapyard in the sky. If so, I can only say RIP, P171 AAW.

I leave you with a photo of the old girl in her natural habitat, somewhere in the Highlands of Scotland, on the way to (or from) the Isle of Skye.


----------

